# Electric Blue Acara refuse to eat?



## anonimus (Nov 9, 2012)

Hello, I recently got an Electric Blue Acara, the fish looks good color, it haves aprox 3 centimeters, I have around 5 days with him, and its a bit shy I (the normal) for that fishes I think...

The thing is, when I feed he looks very interested he is always looking for my hand trying to eat but spit the food all the time, why is refusing to eat?

I already tried with:

NLS thera + A

NLS grow

NLS cichlid formula

Wardley most basic food

and Dry krill for turtle

somebody know had a similar experience? whats happening or why this weird behavior?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

New fish are often very shy so give it a week or so. Do you know what food this fish was previously eating from the seller?


----------



## anonimus (Nov 9, 2012)

then is normal to see him spiting all provided food? I mean he give a test all the time but spites...

Im not sure about the food but maybe the weekend Im go to ask


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

It may be that he was raised on live foods or frozen/thawed. I'd bet he'd go for some mysis or brine shrimp...


----------



## rannik (Mar 30, 2017)

deeda1 said:


> New fish are often very shy so give it a week or so. Do you know what food this fish was previously eating from the seller?


I don't have an Acara, but I purchased some syno petricola catfish recently and it took at least a week for them to start eating good. I was getting worried like you, but they just needed to get accustomed to their new home. Hopefully it's the same for your Acara.


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

I'd say he's just settling into his new home and/or adjusting to a new food from what he was getting in the pet store. The fact that he is taking it into his mouth and spitting it out likely means he just doesn't want THAT food. If he was not eating because he was ill, he wouldn't be showing interest in food at all - would just let it float past him without testing it out. In a few days he'll realize it's eat what he gets or eat nothing at all, and start eating


----------



## anonimus (Nov 9, 2012)

hehe thanks for the answers guys, I really hope him start eating soon and keeping safe, its beautiful! this make me feel more in calm


----------

